# Sony wega remote lamp reset problem...



## Dwayne

Help please...
My parents called and said their tv wasn't working.
I stopped by and found their lamp in their wega Sony tv had went out.
I ordered one off of amazon and when it came I took it to their house and put it in.
When the tv still wasn't working I googled the issue and found that I would have to reset the lmp in a tv menu using the remote.
The problem now is that they no longer have the remote and the one they do have does not seem to have the exact same buttons that you have to put in when you use the code.

I can order another one off of amazon but that will take a while to get here.
I was wondering if anyone knew another way to input this code if you do not have the original wega remote?
Maybe some work around or button combinations on different remotes.

The other Sony remote they have for the tv now does not have a button labeled "display"
I have searched google with this query and have been unable to find anything.

Thanks,
Dwaye


----------



## lcaillo

The way to know for sure is to find the owners manual or service manual. I do not, however, recall any of the WEGA models that required lamp timer reset to operate. I could be mistaken, as I have been out of the repair business for a while, but the reason to reset the timer is to know how long the lamp lasted and to keep track of it for the next lamp. 

Who was the vendor for the lamp and is it an original philips or osram lamp?


----------



## wgmontgomery

lcaillo said:


> The way to know for sure is to find the owners manual or service manual. I do not, however, recall any of the WEGA models that required lamp timer reset to operate. I could be mistaken, as I have been out of the repair business for a while, but the reason to reset the timer is to know how long the lamp lasted and to keep track of it for the next lamp.
> 
> Who was the vendor for the lamp and is it an original philips or osram lamp?


I agree; I don't remember the lamp timer as being anything that would shut-off the lamp and prevent normal operation. I think that it was just a feature to help keep track of the lamp's "life hours."


----------



## SonySupportUSA

Hello Dwayne,

And good afternon! My name is Amanda Maffei and I work for Sony Support. I would recommend trying esupport.sony.com, and type in your full model number of your Television in the search bar (your model number will be located on the back of your Television). Afterwards, there will be some troubleshooting tips and how-to's that might help you connect the remote control to your TV. If you can't find a solution through there, please call our Technical Support at: Priority Service: 239-768-7547 Hours:

■Mon-Fri 8:00am-12:00am (Midnight) ET
■Sat-Sun 9:00am-8:00pm ET

We do hope this helps! Thank you! =)

-Amanda Maffei

Sony Support USA


----------



## lcaillo

What exactly do you mean by "connect the remote control to your TV?"

Can you explain what your role is with Sony? And did you understand the user's question?


----------



## wgmontgomery

SonySupportUSA said:


> Hello Dwayne,
> 
> And good afternon! My name is Amanda Maffei and I work for Sony Support. I would recommend trying esupport.sony.com, and type in your full model number of your Television in the search bar (your model number will be located on the back of your Television). Afterwards, there will be some troubleshooting tips and how-to's that might help you connect the remote control to your TV. If you can't find a solution through there, please call our Technical Support at: Priority Service: 239-768-7547 Hours:
> 
> ■Mon-Fri 8:00am-12:00am (Midnight) ET
> ■Sat-Sun 9:00am-8:00pm ET
> 
> We do hope this helps! Thank you! =)
> 
> -Amanda Maffei
> 
> Sony Support USA


Thanks for the input and welcome to HTS! Please do clarify what you mean by "connect the remote control to your TV" as I'm not sure what you mean. Thanks!


----------



## Dwayne

Ok, so I take it I was wrong to assume what I read online would fix the issue and that just resets the timer?
Bummer, but at least you guys have saved me the time and money of ordering the remote.
Thanks very much.
I will look online to try and find out if I did something wrong when installing the lamp. It could be some other problem but I did notice the old lamp was busted when I took it out.

I bought the lamp off of amazon kdf-e42a10 120 watt.
I watched a video on youtube about how to replace it. I am afrad that was the full extent of knowledge I had on the issue.
Thanks everyone for your responses and your time.
Dwayne


----------



## lcaillo

Chances are the only mistake you made was buying a lamp from an unknown vendor. Amazon probably just had your order filled by another company that uses replacement or rebuilt lamps rather than original parts from philips or osram.


----------



## Dwayne

By this do you mean that the lamp I bought might be defective or erroneously the wrong type of lamp than what I really needed?
This is possible considering the lamp was just 36 dollars and some change while on the sony site was 199$.
It did have the right tv number with it and it did to my uneducated eye look identical to the one I took out.
It also seemed to slip right into the tv when inserted.

The tv also no longer makes the weird noises or popping sounds it did before replacing the lamp.
It acts like it wants to turn on but does not.

I would list the amazon product link butthis forum will not let me post links yet.


----------



## lcaillo

Problems with replacement lamps not working are very common.


----------



## wgmontgomery

lcaillo said:


> Problems with replacement lamps not working are very common.


+1; they are fragile by nature and shipping companies are *not* usually known for their kind treatment of packages. I would also mention that if/when you change lamps, a _clean_ pair of (cotton??) gloves are a good idea. You should make sure to keep any dirt, oil etc. from getting on the lamp.


----------



## lcaillo

True statements, but in the hundreds of lamps that I bought and sold, I only had a couple damaged in shipping. OTOH, EVERY time that I tried a vendor's re-manufactured or replacement lamps that were not OEM parts I got burned and had problems. I heard dozens, perhaps hundreds of the same experience by servicers, dealers, and individuals in the many forums and tech lists that I have subscribed to. Most estimates that I hear from the electronics industry are that about 40% of replacement lamps just don't work or fail pretty soon after installation. If those numbers are anywhere near correct, you can bet that there are many more that do not live as long as the OEM part.

We have a sponsor, BTW, from whom I never got a lamp that did not work as expected...Discount Merchant. When they first contacted me, before they were ever a sponsor, I was skeptical because their prices were the lowest around and I told them I would not even consider the product unless they sent me a sample to inspect. They did, and it was an original Philips lamp. Their prices are not the lowest these days, but very competitive for OEM lamps, and I have never heard of an issue with them.


----------

